# Help with weed ID please



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Need some help with a weed id. Plenty of it in my newly sprigged Bermuda. Please and thank you!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Smooth crabgrass.

Edit: The PictureThis app is saying "Panic Veldtgrass" whatever that is. Check some Google images to see if you can match one of those to what you are seeing.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Yep, smooth crabgrass. Where there's smooth crabgrass there's also regular crabgrass too. It's sometimes called hairy crabgrass. Both smooth and hairy crabgrass have a horizontal growth profile when it gets older which makes it easy to tell from regular grass.

Quinclorac knocks it right out. Its also easy to pull out if you have just a little bit.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ortho-Weed-B-Gon-32-oz-Plus-Crabgrass-Control-Concentrate2-990601015/203686902


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

I have Celsius that was going to use this weekend. Thank you for your help!


----------

